# Amsterdam This November



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

Amsterdam 































































^^ more pictures to fallow


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

Van Gogh Museum


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

What a beautiful city 
Unbelievable, but this is the first time I've seen van Gogh-museum from the inside


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Best Amsterdam thread ever!


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Very nice pictures! I hope you enjoyed your stay. 

How come only foreigners show pictures of the old citycenter of Amsterdam? Dutch forummers almost never do that.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

the city was absolutely gorgeous, i was there for 5 days , the thing that i loved the most is that cyclist have priority over cars


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

more pictures :banana:


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## thc_stoned (Jul 3, 2006)

nice joint


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

^ Your username! :lol:

Very nice Amsterdam pics! U showed us how beautiful Amsterdam really is. kay:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry guys, but in my opinion Amsterdam is the most overrated city in Europe. Those red bricks on the walls look horrible, the canals are actually very dirty and you can see almost no Dutch people on the streets. The only reason why 8 million tourists visit this city every year, are its famous coffeshops. If the government decided to close them down, its tourist business would collapse!


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> and you can see almost no Dutch people on the streets.


Have you ever heard of a multicultural society?


> The only reason why 8 million tourists visit this city every year, are its famous coffeshops. If the government decided to close them down, its tourist business would collapse!


With this quote you clearly underestimate the qualities of Amsterdam. Amsterdam is much more than just coffeeshops. Just look at all these pictures! Have you ever been there?


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Sure I have been there, but fortunately only for a few hours. It was a miracle that I survived from all those bicycles that have the right to use pavements together with pedestrians. Food is exorbitantly expensive and shops do not mention prices on the shop-windows, contrary to what happens in most countries. The only exception is coffeeshops who list every single variety of cannabis they serve. The funniest thing is that I overheard a British lady saying to her husband: “Why only over 18? They only serve coffee!”. Some people visit Amsterdam uninformed!
Then I bought some souvenirs and the Chinese shop assistant tried to cheat me, but when I spoke to him in Dutch he understood that I was not an ordinary tourist.
As a metrophile the first place I visit in a city is its subway. Amsterdam metro does not serve its tourist areas, it is dirty and has only 5 underground stations. Amsterdam Central Railway Station looks dirty and ugly and, as 2 policemen told me, there are many thieves around.
The only places I liked were the outskirts. They are very well planned and very green, as most Dutch cities.
I hope you are not really a NIMBY, because I hate those people who disregard public interest for their own.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

I visit it two years ago and its one of my favourites cities  Nedd to come back again!


----------



## AJW (Aug 21, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Sure I have been there, but fortunately only for a few hours. It was a miracle that I survived from all those bicycles that have the right to use pavements together with pedestrians. Food is exorbitantly expensive and shops do not mention prices on the shop-windows, contrary to what happens in most countries. The only exception is coffeeshops who list every single variety of cannabis they serve. The funniest thing is that I overheard a British lady saying to her husband: “Why only over 18? They only serve coffee!”. Some people visit Amsterdam uninformed!
> Then I bought some souvenirs and the Chinese shop assistant tried to cheat me, but when I spoke to him in Dutch he understood that I was not an ordinary tourist.
> As a metrophile the first place I visit in a city is its subway. Amsterdam metro does not serve its tourist areas, it is dirty and has only 5 underground stations. Amsterdam Central Railway Station looks dirty and ugly and, as 2 policemen told me, there are many thieves around.
> The only places I liked were the outskirts. They are very well planned and very green, as most Dutch cities.
> I hope you are not really a NIMBY, because I hate those people who disregard public interest for their own.


You you were just in Amsterdam for a 'few hours'? How can you rate any city if you've been there only for a few hours? 

I've been to Amsterdam countless times and it never ceases to amaze me. It's very vibrant and diverse. Amsterdam also is very beautiful.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

nastyathenian said:


> Sure I have been there, but fortunately only for a few hours. It was a miracle that I survived from all those bicycles that have the right to use pavements together with pedestrians. Food is exorbitantly expensive and shops do not mention prices on the shop-windows, contrary to what happens in most countries. The only exception is coffee...


First it is very naive to make a certain kind of opinion about a city in few hours. Second tourists spots are normally expansive all over the world. 
Third how on earth you can say that cyclist use footpaths. In fact there are separate maroon or red color tracks for cyclists. 
Amsterdam is one of the most multicultural and loveliest cities in Europe.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

You have just mentioned the two notions that have destroyed Amsterdam: “tourist” and “multicultural”. The whole city center is a huge tourist trap. Hotel rooms are among the most expensive in Europe and are already booked weeks before. When I visited the city I was actually staying in Germany. I went to Amsterdam on the ICE train in the morning and returned to Frankfurt in the same evening. Next time I visit the city, when the North-South subway line is completed, I’ ll probably stay in Brussels or in Cologne. Why make hotel owners in Amsterdam richer? 
Another reason why I did not use the metro that much, is that it is mainly used by immigrants. One of them, a man with a beard, came and sat beside me. He was stinking. It seems that some cultures do not appreciate personal hygiene as much as some other cultures.
Please do not misunderstand me. In my city there are hundreds of thousands of immigrants. They are often blamed for criminality, etc., but personally I do not feel unsafe when I walk alone at night. I can assure you that compared to the immigrants in Holland, immigrants in Athens are really gentlemen.


----------



## dennol (Sep 11, 2002)

nastyathenian said:


> The only reason why 8 million tourists visit this city every year, are its famous coffeshops. If the government decided to close them down, its tourist business would collapse!


Other Dutch cities have coffeeshops and window prostitution too but they don't get the millions of tourists Amsterdam does. So there must be something else. 

I actually do agree on some of your points however. Amsterdam is too chaotic and crowded (in a bad way) for my personal taste too (why the city is considered pedestrian and bicycle friendly I don't understand). Also there are too many tourists I can't stand and yes the metro is dirty.

Cities like New York or Paris are very busy too but at least there is some order/structure and basic rules people follow (e.g. standing on the right on escalators) to keep things liveable. Amsterdam on the other hand is criss-cross chaos, no rules, find your way between taxis, trams, bikers and other pedestrians. I don't like that either. Funny thing is that I have lived in Paris for a couple of months and the crowds never really bothered me while in Amsterdam I tend to get stressed if I stay longer then a few hours.

But that's all a matter of personal preference. You can't deny Amsterdam DOES have great diversity, culture, history, museums, great architecture (both old and modern) etc. Maybe it's just not your type of city (like it isn't mine either) but Amsterdam certainly has a its own dictinct charm.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

I'll be going there to study in International School for Humanities and Social Science for 12 months. It think it's in Prins Hendrikkade. 

What i do want to know is how expensive are foods? Where to locals eat? Budget will be my important bit.

So how chaotic is it? I'm use to chaos like in Sydney, Seoul, Tokyo and places like that.


----------



## lffıs (Jan 4, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> You have just mentioned the two notions that have destroyed Amsterdam: “tourist” and “multicultural”.


A 'multicultural' society is an advantage for every city. You can't say that it destroyed Amsterdam! You probably live in a town where you've never seen an immigrant before... hno:



nastyathenian said:


> Another reason why I did not use the metro that much, is that it is mainly used by immigrants.


Again! It seems that you do hate immigrants, don't you? Otherwise you won't feel uncomfortable to travel the subway.



nastyathenian said:


> One of them, a man with a beard, came and sat beside me. He was stinking. It seems that some cultures do not appreciate personal hygiene as much as some other cultures.


:lol: :lol: :lol: So you think that because that stupid homeless man stinks, we ALL stink... Unbelievable...


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Miliux, if you are used to Sydney, Seoul and Tokio, you will find Amsterdam a have of peace. This city is not so big and quite peaceful. Sometimes maybe too peaceful (bars/clubs etc close quite early) and there's not so much traffic and big roads through the city. 
I don't know about the cost of life in Australia, I think the NL is average in Europe?


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

grachtengordeldier said:


> I don't know about the cost of life in Australia, I think the NL is average in Europe?


Amsterdam is more expensive than the average city in Europe. If you look at the prices it can compete with cities as London.


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

Dr. Dubai said:


> Amsterdam is more expensive than the average city in Europe. If you look at the prices it can compete with cities as London.


Bullshit. London is far more expensive. The only thing which is really expensive in Amsterdam are hotels. I.e. food from supermarkets is relatively cheap when compared to other nations since the price-war in the last years. Prices are lower today then they were 5 years ago.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

London is FAR more expensive than Amsterdam. Amsterdam is quite reasonable for a European city, I believe... it's not too expensive.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

Elmo said:


> Bullshit. London is far more expensive. The only thing which is really expensive in Amsterdam are hotels. I.e. food from supermarkets is relatively cheap when compared to other nations since the price-war in the last years. Prices are lower today then they were 5 years ago.


It depends on where you buy your goods. I've been to London several times and I know it's expensive, but if you know the right places most of the things are still affordable.

Same for Amserdam, most things in the "tourist hotspots areas" are extremely expensive.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

[/QUOTE] So you think that because that stupid homeless man stinks, we ALL stink... Unbelievable...[/QUOTE]

Not at all! That bearded man was not a homeless Dutch man. He was a priest of a religion I do not wish to name. If you combine the beard with the stench, you can imagine what I mean!


----------



## ORiHS (Nov 25, 2006)

grachtengordeldier said:


> Miliux, if you are used to Sydney, Seoul and Tokio, you will find Amsterdam a have of peace. This city is not so big and quite peaceful. Sometimes maybe too peaceful (bars/clubs etc close quite early) and there's not so much traffic and big roads through the city.
> I don't know about the cost of life in Australia, I think the NL is average in Europe?


I don't think Amsterdam is peaceful in comparison with Sydney. Also, closing times of bars and clubs is among the latest in the world.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

nastyathenian said:


> Not at all! That bearded man was not a homeless Dutch man. *He was a priest of a religion I do not wish to name.* If you combine the beard with the stench, you can imagine what I mean!



I don't want to be rude, but you sound like a racist. I know you mean you sat next to an Imam, an important person for Muslims. What's wrong with an innocent men, who hasn't done anything wrong to you?

You prejudice people, think about that.

You need to have some respect for people, no mather how they look like or which religion he's part of.

Maybe that differs you and the Dutch. You are so conservative...:nono:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Dr. Dubai said:


> I don't want to be rude, but you sound like a racist.


Sorry, but I don’t think I am a racist. Racists say that if someone was born black (or whatever else) he/she is doomed for life and will never become a real human. What I am saying is that I accept as an equal any person, of any race or religion, provided that that person lives up to certain standards.



Dr. Dubai said:


> I know you mean you sat next to an Imam, an important person for Muslims.


I do not wish to offend anybody, that’s why I won’t deny or confirm your conclusion.


----------



## Levelup (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been to Amsterdam about 23 times. its a fab city with lots of culture and arty stuff going on. Its a lot more expensive there now, (since the introduction of the euro). Pre-euro it was actually an inexpensive place to visit!
its a great shame about the coffee shops and the city will suffer if the health fascists get their way. whatever you think about smoking pot, Amsterdam did offer something that no other city in the western world offered. Their existance, (cafe's), have attracted countless young free thinking people from across the globe for decades. Without them Amsterdam joins the rest of the western world in its paranoia against pot.
Amsterdam is a beautiful city with lots to offer... but so are so many other cities. Why should all the people that were initially attracted to the place by being able to do something they couldnt do anywhere else now be followed by other young people when it becomes just a tourist destination.
Years ago i was attracted by the idea of going to Amsterdam and being able to smoke with friends in a comfortable place. from that i discovered that Amsterdam was just so much more and began regular jaunts there. I suspect there have been millions like me in the past.
Now that the powers that be are taking that lure away do you still think that young travellers looking for fun and adventure will still place Amsterdam high in their thoughts.
I hope common sense prevails in Holland, (A fab country), and that some kind of compromise is left available. But in this PC world where health fascists seem to hold sway.... i wont hold my breath :nuts:

P.S. Fab photos


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Lichtstad said:


> A 'multicultural' society is an advantage for every city.


Leaving political correctness aside, which makes me tired sometimes, I'd say that multiculturalism *CAN* be an adventage, but is *not necessary* an adventage. Things aren't that obvious and bright. Knowing Amsterdam you should be aware of problems the city faces nowadays. 
A simple example - yet 15 years ago you could see many gay couples walking hand in hand in the city, also transvestites, people dressed in an extreme or exhibitionistic way - they all made Amsterdam a unique and vibrant city.
Now those people hide themselves, and streets are taken over by a numerous groups of aggressive young immigrants. Incidents from 2004 when Amercican gay activist was beaten in the street proved that multiculturalism is rather a dream spread out by political correctness - a dream that unfortunately doesn't want to come true.

If my best friend gets attacked on Saturday night by a few young muslims, only because he wears full leather, then sorry, but I start to doubt in this multicultural fairytale.


----------



## lffıs (Jan 4, 2005)

^ That's true too, unfortunataly...


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

^^ I was a little bit afraid that I'd get a bad comment back.  
People sometimes are afraid here to say openly what they feel and think. But fortunately more and more of them dare to say it. We may only hope that future of Amsterdam will be good.


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

^^
I totally agree with you.
But...still, Amsterdam is a great city to live in and to visit. Well...maybe it also depends on where you live. There are neighbourhoods I would not want to be found dead! But compared to most other places in the world we still have a wonderful and free city.
(Why do people always start talking about coffeeshops when it comes to A'dam? I have nothing against them, but they are only such a small part of everything the city has to offer).


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

People often associate Amsterdam with drugs and window prostitution, because it's a strong stereotype known in the world. Stereotypes are always easiest to remember.  I think that for example Parisians get really angry when they hear that their city is a kind of open air museum, without modern diversity and interesting night-life. This is just another stereotype that has only a little to do with reality. 

And yes, Amsterdam still remains a fantastic city to live and visit, despite its problems.


----------



## ryszard (Jan 27, 2006)

*Very good photos!*

Very good photos!
Weatrher and colors are really from November ...
If you want you can see mine pictures of Amsterdam taken in October this year - there is more green colors


----------



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

i have been to amsterdam at least 4 times. first time when i was about 8yo, second time when i was 17 yo, third time 4 months ago, and the 4th was 7 days ago. i noticed that amsterdam has deteriorated over time. my first visit to amsterdam, i was extremely impressed. second visit, was still impressed though the hustle and bustle caught my awareness. as i am currently studying in holland right now, groningen to be exact, i visited amsterdam 4 months ago and last week. and boy oh boy how i despise the city. the canals look dirty, tourists are everywhere, not bicycle friendly AT ALL, the trams and metros are dirty, lots of gangsta looking people wandering around the city, the smell of hash and weed are everywhere, and the list will go on and on and on and on....

however, i do admire the fact that the government is commited to preserve a lot of cool buildings, both historical and architectural wise. If only Amsterdam is more controlled, i think it would have been a pleasure to stay in the city longer. the city still has rooms for improvements. nothing is perfect


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

@Skoulikimou >> Thank you for the pictures! Next time I hope you have better weather. Clear blue skies, sun on you're face makes the city more beautiful and much more alive. Good thing is that there are less tourists now.




> ]@NASTYTHENIAN; Another reason why I did not use the metro that much, is that it is mainly used by immigrants. One of them, a man with a beard, came and sat beside me. He was stinking. It seems that some cultures do not appreciate personal hygiene as much as some other cultures.





> @NASTYTHENIAN; Sorry, but I don’t think I am a racist. Racists say that if someone was born black (or whatever else) he/she is doomed for life and will never become a real human. What I am saying is that I accept as an equal any person, of any race or religion, provided that that person lives up to certain standards


Thank God not everybody in this world put up with YOUR standards. For you're information; flithy immigrants in a subway not living up with 'certain standards of other cultures..' is in fact a racist remark. I don't know what you do or are, but in my profession (international law) these kind of opinions fall perfectly within the definition of racism.

You've seen he city only a few hours but you have an opinion of the city center with thousands of monuments and some of the best museums, the diamond factories, the flowers etc. But above all you claim that the outskirts are better looking? All in a few hours? You're kidding us all here, but I can't laugh. If you wait for the North-South SubwayLine to be finished, I hope for our sake that the line will never be completed. Someone who values a cultural gem as Amsterdam on its subway alone is not wanted in The Netherlands.

OK lets go ontopic again.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

You are really mean! I bet you are an immigrant yourself. Otherwise you would not be offended by my views. I am intelligent enough to judge a city in a few hours and a person in a few seconds for that matter. As for the issue if I am wanted in the Netherlands or not, you should ask your female friends what they think of Greek men. Many friends of mine have had Dutch girlfriends, because Dutch men, those who are not gay of course, are insipid and colorless.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

I think it is a shame that people such as nastyathenian travel to cities around the world, and the first thing they do is stereotype an entire city, and then go on and make outlandish claims like "tourism will die once coffeeshops are closed". These people really don't know how to be tourists, and in my opinion, probably don't deserve that priviledge either. hno:


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

nastyathenian said:


> You are really mean! I bet you are an immigrant yourself.


How has that got anything to do with opposing racism which you have shown elements of in this thread?



nastyathenian said:


> *I am intelligent enough* to judge a city in a few hours and a person in a few seconds for that matter.





nastyathenian said:


> As for the issue if I am wanted in the Netherlands or not, you should ask your female friends what they think of Greek men. Many friends of mine have had Dutch girlfriends, because Dutch men, those who are not gay of course, are insipid and colorless.


With that last quote of yours, I fail to see how you'd be intelligent enough for anything. Ironically, you embarrass your country as well as yourself with such a quote so it has done more harm to you.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

And great pics Skoulikimou! I hadn't seen many pictures of Amsterdam before, so these really gave me an insight into what it looks like. I love all those bicycles across Amsterdam and those canals look great! It's definitely a city I'd like to visit one day, and one that I will in the future!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> .One of them, a man with a beard, came and sat beside me. He was stinking. It seems that some cultures do not appreciate personal hygiene as much as some other cultures.


Oh God! Get a grip man! You sound like a silly snobbish 17th century French princess!


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

SuomiPoika said:


> Oh God! Get a grip man! You sound like a silly snobbish 17th century French princess!


Really? Have you met many French princesses?


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Valeroso said:


> With that last quote of yours, I fail to see how you'd be intelligent enough for anything. Ironically, you embarrass your country as well as yourself with such a quote so it has done more harm to you.


You are only 18 and you waste your time in front of a computer. Get a life! Find a boy/girlfriend (whichever you prefer) and leave us old people call each other names.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Nastyathenian, parakalo...mas exis kani risili edw.

For what its worth, Amsterdam looks lovely and I hope people don't generalise about Greeks or anyone for that matter as nastyathenian has done with the Dutch.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

nastyathenian said:


> You are only 18 and you waste your time in front of a computer. Get a life! Find a boy/girlfriend (whichever you prefer) and leave us old people call each other names.


What's that for bullshit?

Who sais he wastes his time, maybe it's an investment for the future. Maybe he already got a girlfriend or boyfriend. I hate it when people make conclusion based on nothinghno: 

And btw, how would you react if I told you that you are 36 and should have a family? And if you have one paying attention to them would be better than to this forum don't you think so?


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

[Gioяgos];11120320 said:


> Nastyathenian, parakalo...mas exis kani risili edw.
> 
> For what its worth, Amsterdam looks lovely and I hope people don't generalise about Greeks or anyone for that matter as nastyathenian has done with the Dutch.


Don't worry Gioяgos. I love your country and the Greek people, I even know some Greeks here in the Netherlands, one of them plays for the Greek under 19 football team (old teammate of me). And I like your girls:banana: 

The Dutch won't base their opinion about a country or it's population thanks to one crazy frustrated man.

Edit: Oooh and btw, your food is the best, together with Lebanse cuisine!:cheers:


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

nastyathenian said:


> You are only 18 and you waste your time in front of a computer. Get a life! Find a boy/girlfriend (whichever you prefer) and leave us old people call each other names.


Don't accuse me of "wasting" (which I am not) time infront of a computer when you are doing exactly the same thing right now.  It only proves to me that you are just as unintelligent as all your remarks in this thread.

Sample: _As for the issue if I am wanted in the Netherlands or not, *you should ask your female friends what they think of Greek men.* Many friends of mine have had Dutch girlfriends, *because Dutch men, those who are not gay of course, are insipid and colorless.*_

Now it would be helpful if you stop trashing and hijacking this thread.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Dr. Dubai said:


> What's that for bullshit?
> 
> Who sais he wastes his time, maybe it's an investment for the future. Maybe he already got a girlfriend or boyfriend. I hate it when people make conclusion based on nothinghno:
> 
> And btw, how would you react if I told you that you are 36 and should have a family? And if you have one paying attention to them would be better than to this forum don't you think so?


Valeroso heeft geen advocaat nodig! Hij kan zelf antwoorden als hij wil.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Just amazes me of how easily a clown can sabotage this loverly photo thread.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

nastyathenian said:


> Valeroso heeft geen advocaat nodig! Hij kan zelf antwoorden als hij wil.


I thought you hated Amsterdam? It suprised me that you can speak Dutch than. Well done Rookie!:banana:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

MILIUX said:


> Just amazes me of how easily a clown can sabotage this loverly photo thread.


Sorry but I am not a clown. This job requires special skills that I do not have! Moreover the privilege of destroying a thread is reserved to the moderators. It is technically impossible for me to do it.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Really? Have you met many French princesses?


I just think you´re really immature. You don´t like Amsterdam because of smelly people?? I´m glad to inform you that how one smells isn´t really of any importance. Poor people smell because they can´t afford to wash up, others because they don´t give a damn. You obviously take this as a sign of weakness. You have made a complete fool out of yourself by claiming these "smelly" people lack civilised behaviour and cultural manners. 

And because of all this I think you resemble some snobby nobleman.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Dr. Dubai said:


> I thought you hated Amsterdam? It suprised me that you can speak Dutch than. Well done Rookie!:banana:


Now you can understand my frustration. I have spent thousands of hours studying to learn Dutch only to discover that Dutch-speaking countries are nothing more than a huge, monotonous field dotted with red-brick villages and cities. The only positive element is that the Dutch (and Flemish) people are among the most polite and friendly in Northern Europe. Moreover some of the immigrants are well integrated and civilized. I have met Dutch people of Indonesian and Turkish origin who were absolutely acceptable according to my standards (that seem to piss some people off). On the contrary, some other nationalities are less integrated and contribute to the bad reputation Amsterdam has as far as safety is concerned.


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

reinhart87 said:


> I have been to amsterdam at least 4 times. first time when i was about 8yo, second time when i was 17 yo, third time 4 months ago, and the 4th was 7 days ago. i noticed that amsterdam has deteriorated over time. my first visit to amsterdam, i was extremely impressed. second visit, was still impressed though the hustle and bustle caught my awareness. as i am currently studying in holland right now, groningen to be exact, i visited amsterdam 4 months ago and last week. and boy oh boy how i despise the city. the canals look dirty, tourists are everywhere, not bicycle friendly AT ALL, the trams and metros are dirty, lots of gangsta looking people wandering around the city, the smell of hash and weed are everywhere, and the list will go on and on and on and on....
> 
> however, i do admire the fact that the government is commited to preserve a lot of cool buildings, both historical and architectural wise. If only Amsterdam is more controlled, i think it would have been a pleasure to stay in the city longer. the city still has rooms for improvements. nothing is perfect.


^^ Well, Amsterdam has always had that gangsta style and never been a clean city. In fact this is what I like the most about Amsterdam. The city would lose its unique atmosphere if it was more controlled as you suggest.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

nastyathenian said:


> The only positive element is that the Dutch (and Flemish) people are among the most polite and friendly in *Northern Europe*.


Northern Europe? :lol:


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

@[Gioяgos] 
Don't worry, we love Greece en the Greecs.I would never judge you're country on just one person.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

He is ignored. He got brigged. 

Can someone post more pics of Amsterdam? We need more pics!


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Here you go.
Aerial view of the center.










Old town

























































































































































Modern architecture


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

A few more pics.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*Amsterdam* 



































































































By @Spotter























































Check also; majesticmoose.net/archieven/


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Brilliant.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

That are some awesome pics AMS guy!


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you.  
Half of the pics were made by myself, the other half are photo's from the internet. I have more nice shots of Amsterdam, but I'm afraid that the page will slow or block with too many pics.

I also like aerial views posted by Nemo. Went to look at the site of Erwin Voogt - very nice aerials of Amsterdam centre can be seen there. :cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## LatvianGG (Aug 23, 2004)

Most people who have visited Amsterdam have seen only the tourist area's (Central Station area, RLD, Leidseplein, Museums, canal ring) which indeed are one big tourist trap. So I agree with few things nastyathenian mentions. To see and experience real Amsterdam you have to get to the other, more local areas, f.e. De Pijp neighbourhood, Zeeburg/Indische buurt, Our West. 

The photo's the thread author shot are cleary postcard type, typically touristy Amsterdam.


----------



## Elektro-X (Dec 29, 2006)

Amsterdam looks fantastic on these pics. kay:

I don't understand why some people use this argument about flooded by tourists city as a negative argument. I can imagine that it's worthy to walk around less popular neighbourhoods to discover unknown parts of the city, but all the main monuments of Amsterdam are situated within the old city core, thus, the best known area. What's wrong about being a tourist? We all are one when we travel.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)




----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

Holy damn, Nemo, I would be delighted if you share those pics on the Dutch skyscraperforum! If you don't do it, it will be my duty to post them


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

LatvianGG said:


> To see and experience real Amsterdam you have to get to the other, more local areas, f.e. De Pijp neighbourhood, Zeeburg/Indische buurt, Our West.


What about "de Jordaan"? It's an old very peaceful part of Amstedam, where you can still taste Amsterdam from decades ago. My grandpa is born there:banana:


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*Amsterdam Projects*









Amsterdam CS


















NZ-subway Line


















Stedelijk Museum









Westerdokseiland









Symphony (Pic from SSC - HHF)









Vivaldi (Pic from SSC - HHF)









Maritime Museum









Rijksmuseum









Arenatoren (Pic from SSC - HHF)









Fountainhead (Pic from SSC - HHF)









Mahler4









Zuidas (Pic from SSC - HHF [email protected])









GETZ-Arena (Pic from SSC - HHF -WINBUKS)


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

nastyathenian said:


> Sorry guys, but in my opinion Amsterdam is the most overrated city in Europe. Those red bricks on the walls look horrible, the canals are actually very dirty and you can see almost no Dutch people on the streets. The only reason why 8 million tourists visit this city every year, are its famous coffeshops. If the government decided to close them down, its tourist business would collapse!


Frankly, Amsterdam looks much better than any city in Greece could ever be. I have been to Greece, and I must say that Greece probably has the ugliest buildings and worst urban planning in all of Europe (no offense). Why don't you guys pull them down, and build proper buildings with all the EU money you get from the Netherlands?


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

I also think Amsterdam is very overrated. I don't like the city at all. Specially the Damrak, from the central station untill the Dam square is ugly and dirty. 
There's also no diversity in architecture styles. When you see all of these pictures you always have the same view (few exceptions). But the worst is that I don't have the feeling of being in a city. 
I think there're much better city's in Holland than Amsterdam.


----------



## OurHero (Sep 26, 2004)

The area's where most tourists go are awful. Try finding the quiet places, where you will discover true Amsterdam. Sometimes even a few streets away from the city center.

Forget about de Damrak and the red light district. One big tourist exploit. Allthough you have to experience it once.  Then move on.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

@ENCORE



> I don't like the city at all.


Something like Pyongjang or Baghdad?



> I don't have the feeling of being in a city


If you had written 'big city' I would have agreed with you. 

You miss large blocks of offices, traffic jam/tunnels etc. Well, probably that is what makes Amsterdam one of the most important tourist attractions in the world. Being different, human-scale unspoilt 17th century city center, all the waterways and the absense of big boulevards full of roaring cars. Never thought about that did you? 



> There's also no diversity in architecture styles.


This is really wonderful. The innercity of Amsterdam is one of the best protected areas in the world for its many 16th 17th, 18th and 19th century styles. 



> Specially the Damrak, from the central station untill the Dam square is ugly and dirty.


Are there no ugly streets and boulevards in Brussels? If the Damrak disturbes you, then you must hate New York then, because there are many Damrak-like streets there.



> When you see all of these pictures you always have the same view (few exceptions)


This is unbelievable! How can the pictures show the thousands of monuments and places to go out. The show the highlights only. Crap of the highest order.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I love Gent I must say.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

Yeah, me too. I like both Gent and Brugge very much.

He really doesn't like the Amsterdam. Well, I've been to a lot of cities in the world and there has never been a city which I really didn't like.


----------



## Spotter (Feb 10, 2004)

reinhart87 said:


> i have been to amsterdam at least 4 times. first time when i was about 8yo, second time when i was 17 yo, third time 4 months ago, and the 4th was 7 days ago. i noticed that amsterdam has deteriorated over time. my first visit to amsterdam, i was extremely impressed. second visit, was still impressed though the hustle and bustle caught my awareness. as i am currently studying in holland right now, groningen to be exact, i visited amsterdam 4 months ago and last week. and boy oh boy how i despise the city. the canals look dirty, tourists are everywhere, not bicycle friendly AT ALL, the trams and metros are dirty, lots of gangsta looking people wandering around the city, the smell of hash and weed are everywhere, and the list will go on and on and on and on....
> 
> however, i do admire the fact that the government is commited to preserve a lot of cool buildings, both historical and architectural wise. If only Amsterdam is more controlled, i think it would have been a pleasure to stay in the city longer. the city still has rooms for improvements. nothing is perfect


In fact there are NEW trams now, many large (shopping) streets have been renovated, just like many old buildings, small ones and large. Also some major squares have been totally renewed (Dam Square, Museumsquare, Spui) etc. The city is improving every year. 

And those who say that there's a weed smell everywhere can't be serious since I haven't smelled weed in months now. And I'm in town every day:lol: 

So what's your point? Do you just wan't to bash Amsterdam? Or do you always exaggerate a little bit?


----------



## Spotter (Feb 10, 2004)

nastyathenian said:


> You are really mean! I bet you are an immigrant yourself. Otherwise you would not be offended by my views. I am intelligent enough to judge a city in a few hours and a person in a few seconds for that matter. As for the issue if I am wanted in the Netherlands or not, you should ask your female friends what they think of Greek men. Many friends of mine have had Dutch girlfriends, because Dutch men, those who are not gay of course, are insipid and colorless.


:lol: omg, how can you continue to make childish remarks? do you wan't to make friends?


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Metsada said:


> Frankly, Amsterdam looks much better than any city in Greece could ever be. I have been to Greece, and I must say that Greece probably has the ugliest buildings and worst urban planning in all of Europe (no offense). Why don't you guys pull them down, and build proper buildings with all the EU money you get from the Netherlands?


:lol:
Amsterdam looks dirty, dark and depressive. 
Greek cities are clean, bright and safe.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Ita Simpsone said:


> :lol:
> Amsterdam looks dirty, dark and depressive.
> Greek cities are clean, bright and safe.


thats because of the weather :|


----------



## louisadria (Feb 26, 2008)

Amsterdam es lo mejor, nunca olvidare el tiempo que vivi en esta hermosa ciudad. Allí se quedó mi corazón, grandes amigos, hermosas fiestas, hermosas mujeres, etc. que mas se le puede pedir a una ciudad. Espero algun día regresar a mi Mokum.


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

I can appreciate some of the comments in this thread, because there is some truth to it. The city does look grimy, but I think the weather plays a large role in that. The sky is basically clouded 80% of the year and combined with the dark colour of Amsterdam's architecture it creates a depressing atmosphere. Then there's the fact that the city, in my opinion, has been too tolerant of coffeeshops and the sex industry, especially when it comes to enforcing the law in regard to the owners of those establishments. There's a lot of crime involved and that has given it a negative connotation with some people. 

If I had the image of such a gritty city in my head I don't think I would be inclined to visit it either, though I'm sure this is what attracts some people. Regardless, I think Amsterdam could improve itself in quite a number of ways. The first thing I would do is order all shops in the city centre to get rid of those hideous, cheap looking signs that have already ruined the Damrak:


----------



## Mathijzzz (Jan 30, 2008)

I just love Amsterdam! I'm studying there at the Amstel Campus for 3 years now. Nice pictures, and I hope you have enjoyed Amsterdam as I enjoy it every day!

See you in Amsterdam!:soon:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pictures of a great city. A shame the thread gets destroyed by some frustated rants.


----------

